
Heat waves fall hardest on poor and elderly, experts say - hhs
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/heat-waves-fall-hardest-poor-elderly-experts-say-n1031871
======
jdsully
Is there any calamity that affects the young and the rich the most?

~~~
benjohnson
Not having to strive - there's plenty of people who inherit money and have
great educations that never amount to anything and live lonely lives without a
family.

~~~
pojzon
Still better to cry in Lamborgini than in a VW Polo. Being sad because you are
lonely and being devastated because you cannot feed your children because you
are too poor, watching them die on your arms. Those are two different
spectrums of being sad. Anyone can say what he wants, but having enough money
in current world can ammas to 99% of everything that matters to be happy in
life.

------
crankylinuxuser
It's not just heat waves. This year, during February in Indiana (and across
the Midwest US) we had severe long term polar winds. Absolute temps were
around -5F (-20.5c) with dips down to -10f(-23c). And we're talking south-
central Indiana here.

And now, we're talking about the hottest June in history. Anchorage Alaska hit
90f(32c). And now, we have deadly heat waves across the Midwest and up the
eastern seabed. We're losing the buffer of milder summers and milder winters,
and gaining worsening extremes each year.

The weather and climate is going to be the thing that kills people, more than
wars, disease, and other selectors. And those with money can buy protection
from it. The rest of us... well...

~~~
futureastronaut
What we have is a normal summer heat wave being pumped up as a natural
disaster. It's completely normal for all of the affected areas to experience
humid, low-90-degree days in the summer. Pull up a weather map right now: The
only 100-degree readings are in the lower plains, where they're expected in
the summer. It's not even a remarkable heat wave, let alone an indicator of a
spiraling climate. The climate _is_ spiraling, but it's not helpful to
conflate seasonal weather with climate.

The troubling thing is that when the media and weather service cry wolf, the
public is conditioned to not take their warnings seriously. In years past, the
weather service would issue a Heat Advisory for a heat wave like this, not an
Excessive Heat Warning, which is reserved for the most dangerous conditions.
The warning was issued too early, with insufficient forecast confidence;
temperatures have underperformed in the midwest. A warning for a truly
dangerous heat wave will eventually go unheeded.

~~~
sedgjh23
> Criteria for an Excessive Heat Warning is a heat index of 105 °F or greater
> that will last for 2 hours or more.

Seems fine to me.

